# P. terribilis eggs



## ymar (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi,

i have a trio with p.terribilis. They lay their eggs often, but i dont get them to hatch. Why do you think that is?

Anyone have any good ideas?

Ymar


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Do they ever begin to develop? Is it possible that you dont have a male? Im pretty sure females call too, abit not as loud.


----------



## ymar (Oct 22, 2006)

they dont develop 

im sure that it is to girls and a male...


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

You might try leaving the eggs in longer. Perhaps the male isn't fertilizing them right away.

Other than that, it's just a waiting game for them to figure out how to do it right. My first azureus went through five or six infertile clutches or froglets that developed SLS before they finally started producing healthy offspring.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

terribilis eggs can be very tough at times or at least in my experience they have been. The only time I have luck with them is if I pull they as soon as possible.


----------



## ymar (Oct 22, 2006)

how long does it take for the eggs to hatch?

Ymar
Norway


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Depends on the temperature. Most dart eggs take around two weeks.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

It can also take terribs months if not up to a year (of breeding that is)to 'get it right'.

My yellow terribs have been breeding for the past 9 months, all infertile, with at least 300+eggs...and only after 9+ months did fertile eggs begin to appear.

S


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree with sports doc, patience. Every frog is different, just don't get disappointed by infertile eggs. It takes some frogs (or groups) longer to get it right than others. Terribilis, for the most part are one of them. 

Many people do not think they are fully developed until they are two years old. How old are yours? The issue could be that they are not fully developed sexually.


----------



## ymar (Oct 22, 2006)

melissa68 said:


> How old are yours?


2 y...


----------

